# Side-scan sonar pics: Antares



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Pictures of the Antares, for your viewing pleasure. 

The Antares sits in 130' of water and is about 21 miles SE of the Pensacola Pass.

If you would like the GPS numbers for the main structures, please send me a PM with your *email address*.

Bryan


----------

